# Rutherford quote on the Free Offer



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 15, 2012)

Does anyone know the source for this Rutherford quote? I've heard it quoted before but can't find the reference. Thanks! 



"The Reprobate has exactly the same warrant to believe in Jesus Christ as do the Elect." Samuel Rutherford.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 15, 2012)

That is Erskine's paraphrase of Rutherford; perhaps this place is intended is this one in Christ Dying and Drawing Sinners to Himself?
Christ Dying and Drawing Sinners to Himself, Or, A Survey of Our Saviour in ... - Samuel Rutherford - Google Books


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 15, 2012)

NaphtaliPress said:


> That is Erskine's paraphrase of Rutherford; perhaps this place is intended is this one in Christ Dying and Drawing Sinners to Himself?
> Christ Dying and Drawing Sinners to Himself, Or, A Survey of Our Saviour in ... - Samuel Rutherford - Google Books



Thank you! That looks very close. 

Where did Erskine paraphrase the quote?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's the Ebenezer Erksine citation:
The whole works of the Rev. Ebenezer Erskine: consisting of sermons and ... - Ebenezer Erskine - Google Books
I looked up the Rutherford in my first edition (the link is the 1803 edition of which I know little), and the first edition has it on page 442. John Brown references this edition also here:
Gospel truth accurately stated and illustrated, by the Reverend Messrs ... - John Brown - Google Books
This link refers to the "paraphase": (Evangelical Quarterly citing Torrance)


----------



## earl40 (Jun 16, 2012)

No.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you Chris for the references! Very much appreciated!


----------



## Unoriginalname (Jun 18, 2012)

Does the term free offer mean something than the term well meant offer?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not sure what is meant when those terms are used; if interchangeable or not. Another Rutherford quote is here:
http://www.puritanboard.com/f25/christs-call-believers-warrant-59117/
If the issue devolves to what God desires see this brief thread by Rev. Winzer:
http://www.puritanboard.com/f87/dickson-durham-oppose-teaching-god-desires-salvation-all-men-24539/
I'm sure there are other threads on this but this is all that I found with a quick search.


----------

